# 2018 Oregon Wall of Shame



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

The oar will be reunited with it's owner tonight! Thanks to the Buzzards that helped find it's way home.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If anyone finds a 9' square top on the Rogue I know where it belongs... no not mine.


----------

